# Old olive drab uniforms



## sidemount (1 May 2018)

So I was going through so old boxes and found some old olive drab uniforms and webbing

Any supply folks, am I good to toss this stuff?

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## JP4422 (1 May 2018)

If I was you I wouldn't toss it. Check if that stuff is what the cadets use these days. Personally, I know plenty of cadets who would love to buy old OD equipment.


----------



## Halifax Tar (1 May 2018)

sidemount said:
			
		

> So I was going through so old boxes and found some old olive drab uniforms and webbing
> 
> Any supply folks, am I good to toss this stuff?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk



By the book it should be returned to your local Clothing Stores. 

While it may not be on your docs, some value is recouped in the returns process when it is sold off at CADC as bulk scrap textile.


----------



## sidemount (1 May 2018)

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> By the book it should be returned to your local Clothing Stores.
> 
> While it may not be on your docs, some value is recouped in the returns process when it is sold off at CADC as bulk scrap textile.


Cool thanks, Ill get in contact with clothing stores when Im back on base and see if they want it back.

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## DanteKania (20 Feb 2019)

sidemount said:
			
		

> So I was going through so old boxes and found some old olive drab uniforms and webbing
> 
> Any supply folks, am I good to toss this stuff?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk



Yeah, talk to your clothing stores. although the army cadets uses something similiar to the old ODs, they are actually custom made for them. However, OD parkas and mukluks are usually given to cadets. chances are it will either end up as scrap or being sold off to surplus stores where air cadets will gobble them up for FTXs.


----------



## Loachman (21 Feb 2019)

It's been 9+ months since sidemount - somebody who's spent a few years in yer actual Armed Forces, by the way - posted his question. It is fair to assume that he disposed of the kit in some suitable way fairly early in that period. Checking the dates of older posts prior to responding is generally a good idea.

The educational part of your post was worthwhile, though. I suspect that a lot of people would be unaware of the value of older kit.


----------



## DanteKania (21 Feb 2019)

Loachman said:
			
		

> It's been 9+ months since sidemount - somebody who's spent a few years in yer actual Armed Forces, by the way - posted his question. It is fair to assume that he disposed of the kit in some suitable way fairly early in that period. Checking the dates of older posts prior to responding is generally a good idea.
> 
> The educational part of your post was worthwhile, though. I suspect that a lot of people would be unaware of the value of older kit.



My bad- I didn't even realize. I will make sure to check post dates in the future!


----------



## sidemount (21 Feb 2019)

Yes I have, although I still have my OD Parka. No real need for me to have a Cadpat one.

However its def good to know that the old gear can be put to good use.


----------



## Loachman (21 Feb 2019)

DanteKania said:
			
		

> My bad- I didn't even realize. I will make sure to check post dates in the future!



No problem. We've had worse "offenders" - sometimes by several years.

There's nothing wrong with posting in an older thread, where appropriate and/or timely.


----------

